# New to Kuwait



## scrappydoo (May 20, 2014)

We are relocating to Kuwait this summer (bad timing I know!). Once we are settled into our own place, I'll be looking for a job to keep me entertained whilst t'other half is at work. In the meantime, are there are thriving ex-pat wives communities or groups? I have no idea where we will be living yet but I want to get out and about as soon as Ramadan has finished. 

Recommendations for reputable recruitment agencies would also be welcome.

Thanks.


----------

